# Restart - Levelstop-Gilde Orden des wahren Wissens startet auf 60 neu!



## Verdrana (7. November 2017)

Seid gegrüsst Reisende,

 

heute möchten wir euch die Levelstop-Gemeinschaft "Orden des wahren Wissens" auf dem Server Lordaeron [Allianz] vorstellen.

 

Die Gemeinschaft wurde Ende 2015 ins Leben gerufen und umfasst aktuell *15 Accounts. Da die Aktivität in unserem Projekt auf Grund von Legion sehr nachgelassen hatte, hatten wir beschlossen den Orden erst einmal ruhen zu lassen. Vor 2 Wochen entschieden wir es noch einmal zu versuchen. Wir restarten mit dem Classic-Content auf mit Levelstop-Stufe 60, suchen dafür jedoch noch begeisterte und motivierte Spieler die Spass am spielen haben und sich dem Projekt anschließen möchten. 

 

Ein kleiner Umriss:

Wir sind eine familiäre Gemeinschaft die Spass am spielen hat und mit viel Herzblut und Zeit nochmal die Möglichkeit bietet den "alten Content" zu erleben. Wie oben erwähnt befindet sich unser aktueller Stopp auf Stufe 60 wo wir jetzt wieder seit knapp 2 Wochen gemeinsam questen, Materialien für Berufe farmen, Instanzen besuchen und demnächst auch gerne wieder raiden gehen werden. Ziel ist es, die Classic-Raids dann als Gildenerfolg erfolgreich abschliessen zu können.

 

Wir werden noch länger im aktuellen Content verweilen. Im Moment spielen wir als Gilde täglich einige Instanzen oder farmen gemeinsam Materialien die wir benötigen. Es ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen ob er lieber noch eine Weile auf einer niedrigeren Stufe verweilen möchte um verpasste Optionen nachzuholen oder sich mit uns auf kommende Raids vorzubereiten und auszustatten.

Es gibt keinerlei Beschränkungen was die Anzahl an Twinks bei uns in der Gilde betrifft. Wer möchte, kann bis zur Maximalstufe 60 Account-Gear anziehen, was allerdings dann mit der Stufe 60 ausgetauscht werden muss. Im Auktionshaus darf sich gerne mit Taschen und sonstigen Materialien versorgt werden, allerdings ist ein Kauf von Ausrüstungsgegenständen untersagt.

 

Wir bieten ausserdem Kurzweil, eine verrückte Chaotentruppe und eine Menge Spass.

 

Wir suchen motivierte und begeisterte Spieler die den Spass am spielen nicht verloren haben und auch die nötige Zeit mitbringen. Jedwedes Alter ist gern gesehen, solang er sich zu Verhalten weiß und sich gerne einer tollen Gemeinschaft anschliessen möchte.

 

Wir suchen keine "gogo´ler", Epixxfarmer die nur aufs lila Bling-Bling aus sind, geschweige denn Hardcore-Raider. Raids sind bei uns &#8222;noch&#8220; Nebensache, allerdings wollen wir so gut es geht alles was möglich ist, mitnehmen.

 

Ein Paar Vorabinfos möchte ich noch kurz ans Herz legen:

Damit wir euch besser kennenlernen und auch entsprechend Zeit miteinander verbringen und somit das Gemeinschaftsgefühl stärken, würden wir gerne vor einer Aufnahme mit Euch sprechen im Teamspeak, oder schriftlich alle Unklarheiten beseitigen. Jede Klasse ist gerne gesehen, sprich jeder darf gerne das spielen worauf er Lust hat und ihr/ihm am meisten Spass macht.

 

Ausserdem sind auch 110er Charaktere gerne in der Gilde herzlich Willkommen. Natürlich nicht um kleinere Charaktere mit Gold zu versorgen oder durch irgendwelche Raids oder Instanzen zu ziehen. Man könnte parallel, je nach Anzahl, auch den Legion-Content spielen und so direkt im Gildenkanal auch mitbekommen ob für das Hauptaugenmerk &#8222;Weg zur Stufe 60&#8220; irgendetwas ansteht.

 

Falls ihr neugierig geworden seid und/oder euer Interesse geweckt wurde,,dann schreibt ingame gerne Venceramos (Ramirez666#1951), Mezuhumeyra oder Tirai an.

 

Wir freuen uns auf euch gemeinsam nochmal auf Zeitreise zu gehen!

 

Beste Grüße

die Gildenleitung des Ordens


----------



## Verdrana (21. November 2017)

Die Raids sind letzten Samstag gestartet. MC und AQ10 bisher


----------

